# Nintendo Music lounge!(Post your favorite nintendo music!)



## N e s s (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey, welcome to my new thread, an entire thread to music from nintendo games!
May it be Mario to 3rd party, anything applies!
Okay, so personally, here's some of my favorites!





Kicking things off with my favorite pokemon song, the R/S/E Rival song!
This...is...so...awesome! I just love it when I hear it! Its just hands down my favorite battle theme in pokemon,but that's not my only pokemon song here!




Ah accumla town, has the best town music ever. I still just fly to this town for the music, its so dang good.




Next up we have a song any smash bros fan recognizes, unfounded revenge from mother 3. I'm a big smash fan AND a mother fan! My main is even ness, and when I first found this song I was so dang hyped, it's just fantastic. And now, here's my favorite nintendo song!




Ending off my favorites is probably one you've never heard before, it comes from the RPG of Fantasy Life.
This is called Night of a quiet town, it only plays at night. Its just so beautiful and soothing, sometimes I'll listen to it before bed just because its so peaceful. I highly reccomend the game Fantasy Life to anyone, its full of charming music like this peice.​


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

Just some songs that hit you right in the feels


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2015)

My FAVORITE track from Xenoblade Chronicles 3D.  It should have been used as the final boss music IMO:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjSx9hux9NA

Listen to 00:45-02:00 specifically.  God there can't be any more perfection in RPG battle music...


----------



## N e s s (Aug 18, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Just some songs that hit you right in the feels



Ahhh!!! Not Kirby airide! ;~; I lost my copy...

But on a side note great picks!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

Almost forgot these beauts











- - - Post Merge - - -



TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Ahhh!!! Not Kirby airide! ;~; I lost my copy...
> 
> But on a side note great picks!



haha thanks man ;D


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 19, 2015)

One of the most underrated pieces of platforming awesomeness has some AWESOME boss music!






I have to say, on the boxart, though, in the top right corner, you can see 3 strange rogues...


----------



## N e s s (Aug 19, 2015)

Bump!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> One of the most underrated pieces of platforming awesomeness has some AWESOME boss music!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw yeah, totally forgot about that song! I still have my legend of Stafy copy, great game :3


----------



## Javocado (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 00jachna (Aug 19, 2015)

Just to name a few


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 19, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Bump!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Do you mean Legend of Starfy (Japan Only) for the GBA? Or the DS one that got localized?


----------



## N e s s (Aug 19, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Do you mean Legend of Starfy (Japan Only) for the GBA? Or the DS one that got localized?



DS localized, I said Stafy because that's his SSBB trophy name.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 19, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> DS localized, I said Stafy because that's his SSBB trophy name.



WOOHOO!


----------



## Prime (Aug 19, 2015)

Here are some nice 3DS ones.
All three games happen to have very good soundtracks.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 19, 2015)

*takes advantage of 'Third Party' to post _Xenoblade Chronicles_ music here*



Spoiler























Everyone might know Gaur Plains now, but the experience of entering the Bionis Leg and, by extension, Gaur Plains for the first time is simply phenomenal... it deserves a mention.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 19, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Byngo (Aug 19, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cvmfyJw1IOU

One of my fav boss themes ever.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 19, 2015)

Natty said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cvmfyJw1IOU
> 
> One of my fav boss themes ever.



That's Dimentio's boss music right? Idk, I haven't played SPM in forever.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 19, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> That's Dimentio's boss music right? Idk, I haven't played SPM in forever.



Yeah, the final battle with Dimentio.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 19, 2015)

Natty said:


> Yeah, the final battle with Dimentio.



Fawful and dimentio being the villains of Mario and Luigi paper jam would be awesome.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 19, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Fawful and dimentio being the villains of Mario and Luigi paper jam would be awesome.



They would make a great villainous duo lol


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 19, 2015)

Do YTPMVs count?


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh my god. I have so many. Please excuse me while I spam the thread with my entire iTunes library.



Spoiler: Ballad of the Wind Fish - The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening (Symphony of the Goddesses)













Spoiler: Dungeon Medley - The Legend of Zelda: Symphony of the Goddesses













Spoiler: Staff Credits - Super Mario Galaxy 2













Spoiler: Underwater Exploration - Super Mario Sunshine













Spoiler: The Unwound Future - Professor Layton and the Unwound Future










There's a few of my favourites... probably 70% of my library is made up of Nintendo video game soundtracks.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 19, 2015)

LaBelleFleur said:


> Oh my god. I have so many. Please excuse me while I spam the thread with my entire iTunes library.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa, didn't expect you of all people here o.o

- - - Post Merge - - -



Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Do YTPMVs count?



Like I said, anything applies


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2015)

These are some great tracks!  Thanks for sharing them guys!  Especially the third party ones


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 20, 2015)

Ryu said:


> These are some great tracks!  Thanks for sharing them guys!  Especially the third party ones



No problem! Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 20, 2015)

Another!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 21, 2015)

Okay, I got a little bit further in Xenoblade- which now means one more track!






I think its status as a fan-favourite track is well-justified.


----------



## pokedude729 (Aug 21, 2015)

Excuse me, I have to spam now (a few of my fvorites from all around the nintendo-verse)




Spoiler: Zelda





























Spoiler: Mario



























I would have added more, but only 10 videos are allowed per post, so I'll continue this list later.


----------



## JCnator (Aug 21, 2015)

I have way too many favorite musics from Nintendo. I'll just list a few of them that managed to impact me significantly (with links to avoid slowing anyone's Internet browser).

Double Cherry Pass - Super Mario 3D World
Rainbow Road - Mario Kart 7
Stickerbrush Symphony - Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy Kong's Quest
Treasure Trove Cove - Banjo-Kazooie
Bowser - Yoshi's Island
Creative Exercise - Mario Paint
Get in the Teacup - Wario's Land II
Muda Kingdom - Super Mario Land
Club Master Duel - Pok?mon Trading Card Game
Sanctuary Guardian - Earthbound
Mechanical Rhythm - Xenoblade Chronicles
Conquest (Ablaze) - Fire Emblem: Awakening


----------



## N e s s (Aug 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Okay, I got a little bit further in Xenoblade- which now means one more track!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah, Satorl Marsh is so tranquil, the music makes it even more so :')


----------



## N e s s (Aug 22, 2015)

Here's another one of my personnel favorites 

(if you can't tell by my sig and avatar I'm a big earthbound fan!)


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Here's another one of my personnel favorites
> 
> (if you can't tell by my sig and avatar I'm a big earthbound fan!)




Ooh, I love Onett's music.  Especially in Smash Bros.


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 22, 2015)

Yoshi's Island had a great soundtrack:


----------



## N e s s (Aug 22, 2015)

Also, here's another one of my favorite pieces. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=idULzIIF950


----------



## Coach (Aug 23, 2015)

I could pretty much just put the entire Mario sunshine soundtrack or Kirby's epic yarn soundtrack here, but these are some of my favourites, plus some other random songs!



Spoiler: Mario

















Spoiler: Kirby





















Spoiler: Pokemon


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2015)

Coach said:


> I could pretty much just put the entire Mario sunshine soundtrack or Kirby's epic yarn soundtrack here, but these are some of my favourites, plus some other random songs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Omg, I love all of those! Especially the Pokemon Rumble U music one.  That one's my favorite.  It's funny cause I played and beat the game, but never heard that piece.  XD


----------



## Envy (Aug 24, 2015)

Spoiler: Golden Sun





















Spoiler: Pokemon





























Spoiler: Mario















Hm... Would love to include Zelda, which would be a long list, but honestly I'm kind of tired of doing this for now, so maybe more later.


----------



## pokedude729 (Aug 24, 2015)

And on the next part of my liost, I have songs from the Mother series and Pokemon.



Spoiler: Mother





























Spoiler: pokemon



I have so many that I just made a playlist of all of them. Here's said playlist.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLLww0h0xul7nzsYBIo0drBpl0Yb6gtug7


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2015)

Envy said:


> - snip -




Omg, I loved all of these.  Especially the rival music from HG/SS.  Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Envy (Aug 24, 2015)

Okay, time for part 2.



Spoiler: Zelda



























And last but not least - I'm not a big fan of SS's OST in general, but I've got to give credit where it's due:










Spoiler: Animal Crossing















[video=youtube;][/video]



Well, looks like there will have to be a part 3 because that is the video limit.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2015)

Envy said:


> - snip -




Thanks for sharing all of those!  I really enjoyed all of them.  Especially the last one.  K.K. Slider's music is a fave any day.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 26, 2015)

la flame


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2015)

Javocado said:


> - snip -




Thanks for sharing those, Jav!  Loved all of them, especially the GBA Cheese Land Music Mario Kart 8 one


----------



## Envy (Aug 26, 2015)

Part three!



Spoiler: Other and Ones I Forgot





















Spoiler: Super Smash Bros.



(Includes tracks taken directly from other games, but are here because that's how I discovered them)

I love all of the themes from Melee, Brawl, and 3DS/Wii U, but won't post them because everyone knows them. lol


----------



## pokedude729 (Aug 26, 2015)

Part 3 for me 



Spoiler: Kid Icarus

























Spoiler: Xenoblade


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 26, 2015)

So beautiful :')


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Part 3 for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Loved all of those.  Thanks for sharing!  Especially the Xenoblade Chronicles - One Who Gets In Our Way music.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> - snip -




Thanks for sharing those!  They were all great.  Especially the Sunyshore City music.  Brings back such nostalgia for me.  :')


----------



## Ramza (Aug 29, 2015)

I don't get it. This was a typing game. Did they tell the composer he was working on a new F-Zero?


----------



## tumut (Aug 29, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## Cress (Aug 29, 2015)

Wow nobody has posted these 3 songs that are true works of art. I'm offended.


Spoiler: smh nobody understands good music


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2015)

Ramza said:


> I don't get it. This was a typing game. Did they tell the composer he was working on a new F-Zero?



Holy crap.  That is way over the top music for just a Typing game. Geez, that music was awesome.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 31, 2015)

The feels.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2015)

WonderK said:


> The feels.



Ah... nostalgia.... The nostalgia copter is hitting hard whilst firing nostalgia missiles....


----------



## Javocado (Sep 1, 2015)

droppin some heat


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2015)

Javocado said:


> - snip -




Those were great!  Especially the Snowboard Kid one.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pokedude729 (Sep 2, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Wow nobody has posted these 3 songs that are true works of art. I'm offended.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: smh nobody understands good music



I guess people here don't really like creepy music that much.


----------



## Joy (Sep 5, 2015)

I just love the Ace Attorney series songs <3


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2015)

Joy said:


> - snip -
> 
> I just love the Ace Attorney series songs <3





Thanks for sharing those!  Those OSTs' are great!  Makes me want to get into playing Ace Attorney.


----------



## Javocado (Sep 8, 2015)

I always thought the Chain of Memories tunes were better on the GBA..





This is some heart-warming stuff and it makes me want to tear up every time. I love Twilight Princess so hard.





I love this because it's too wild for 2AM music hahaha.





Aaaaaaaand last jam from one of my favorite games!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 9, 2015)

i have so many favorites especially from pokemon.

pokemon x/y legendary battle: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFT_B06qKdk
pokemon x/y friends forever (this one hits u right in the feels): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUA4xmhnvMY
pokemon ORAS team boss battle: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dA3mccI1DjY
pokemon ORAS legendary battle: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4zCQBn4z5E

and i also like stale cupcakes and two days ago from K.K. slider


----------



## Bui (Sep 9, 2015)

Spoiler: F-Zero X - Rainbow Road













Spoiler: F-Zero X - Decide in the Eyes (Big Blue)













Spoiler: Mario Kart 8 - Mount Wario (Custom Loop)


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I love this because it's too wild for 2AM music hahaha.




LOL, I love that one!  Thanks for sharing!  It makes it sound like all the villagers are having a big party in the middle of the night XD....


----------



## Cress (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm obsessed with Theatrhythm again, and while I was playing Curtain Call, I went to Versus Mode.
And *I forgot how amazing the menu theme for it is. It's beautiful. :_)*
And of course it isn't on YouTube. >_<


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm obsessed with Theatrhythm again, and while I was playing Curtain Call, I went to Versus Mode.
> And *I forgot how amazing the menu theme for it is. It's beautiful. :_)*
> And of course it isn't on YouTube. >_<




Why isn't it on Youtube??  Someone should make a video for it...


----------



## Javocado (Sep 30, 2015)

Diggin this back up.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Diggin this back up.




It's...... Mesmerizing.....o_o


----------



## peniny (Sep 30, 2015)

all of the zelda music ever. it's so nostalgic that everytime i hear it it just makes me smile and feel all happy inside. 
and not to mention it's just gorgeous. it's relaxing and i could listen to it forever.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2015)

peniny said:


> all of the zelda music ever. it's so nostalgic that everytime i hear it it just makes me smile and feel all happy inside.
> and not to mention it's just gorgeous. it's relaxing and i could listen to it forever.




That's the Legend of Zelda Orchestra for ya!


----------



## Cress (Oct 2, 2015)

IT'S OCTOBER, TIME TO GET SPOOPY! :3


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> IT'S OCTOBER, TIME TO GET SPOOPY! :3
> https://youtu.be/znkBQOvDLeg




XD... great Halloween music!


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> - snip -




Loved those pieces of gaming music!  Hyrule Warriors one is my favorite.


----------



## Locket (Oct 7, 2015)

Yep. It's my facorite, probsbly because ACCF was my first animal crossing.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Yep. It's my facorite, probsbly because ACCF was my first animal crossing.





Ah... such relaxing music for a Coffee shop....


----------



## N e s s (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm thinking of changing this thread to be called the community nintendo lounge, and making a whole encyclopedia of Nintendo music, anyone for this?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I'm thinking of changing this thread to be called the community nintendo lounge, and making a whole encyclopedia of Nintendo music, anyone for this?




I agree!  Do it!


----------



## Cress (Oct 7, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I'm thinking of changing this thread to be called the community nintendo lounge, and making a whole encyclopedia of Nintendo music, anyone for this?



Yesyesyes

Also there was apparently a Bravely Default concert in Japan and they performed the spoopy song I posted earlier live. I love it. XD


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Yesyesyes
> 
> Also there was apparently a Bravely Default concert in Japan and they performed the spoopy song I posted earlier live. I love it. XD





OMG YESSSSS... So awesome!! :')


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 7, 2015)

I offer up a selection of some personal favorite songs from what has been my favorite Nintendo series for a number of years, Fire Emblem.



























I'll probably post more later, as this series has a ton of fantastic songs.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Oct 8, 2015)

I remembered this existed today, and felt like sharing. It's honestly one of my favourite things, especially the duet at 3:20.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Cress (Oct 22, 2015)

*TRIFORCE HEROES HAS AMAZING MUSIC!!!!!*​


Spoiler: There's a lot of music in here ;p



This is just beautiful and nothing else needs to really be said.




Reminds me of Pokemon sorta? Very upbeat.




Super quirky and fitting for this game 




More quirkiness, this time it gives a Mother vibe imo.




The beginning reminded me of City in the Sky from TP, but it's a LOT better.




Even the game over music sounds really good!


----------



## suede (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Oct 23, 2015)

Wooly Wurl soundtrack fckn SHREDS






lets get funkayy lmao





more yosh


----------



## Kaitrock (Oct 23, 2015)

Two of my top favorites are from pokemon lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuhqoZvyntA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jb5gWqUBtvk

The wii central music is great too lol


----------



## lars708 (Oct 24, 2015)

I like the Mario Kart 8 music a lot! Especially songs like Wild Woods! I do not know how to explain it but it is so nice! 






I like Super Bell Subway a lot too! I actually like all cheery music lol






EDIT: I will try to put the videos in the posts when i am on my PC youtube sucks on android.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Oct 24, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yFhrnxlcrc

i love splatoon


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Nov 12, 2015)

HYYYYYYYYYYYYPE!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm just going to be leaving a few tracks here.





Hearing this makes me so hype for XCX. 





There is most certainly not enough appreciation for this song. It's so beautiful...





Also, I think I might have an obsession.





I'm aware we've all heard this track about a thousand times before. Really, though, when you take it out of Hyrule Field and listen to it on its own, it's really quite enjoyable. Especially with headphones.





I still prefer this version, though. It feels so free when you're riding Epona and listening to this...





I honestly don't know why, but MM's boss music has _always_ stuck out to me.



Spoiler:  Maybe spoilers for Pokemon BW? I don't know, honestly.







To be honest, I've always loved Ghetsis' battle themes. They perfectly encapsulate his role as a villain, in my opinion, which is another reason why the fifth gen is my personal favourite. That music.







And speaking of fifth gen Pokemon... my favourite Elite 4 battle theme in the series. It's even better when your team is a little underlevelled and you have a much harder time. That happened in a recent W2 run, and let me tell you- amazing experience, that.


----------



## Cress (Dec 2, 2015)

https://youtu.be/9Khy9HyWUt8
Paper Jam final boss music.
I fink I wuv it


----------



## Kristen (Dec 3, 2015)

Spoiler: too much music


----------



## Kristen (Dec 3, 2015)

Spoiler: too much music















































ignore this I accidentally double posted again


----------



## N e s s (Dec 19, 2015)

I summon this thread from the dead!

Also, you might wanna put any music you have in a spoiler, i've heard this thread lags on mobile.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 30, 2016)

Anyone want to try this again? I'm currently listening to this nostalgia blast~


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 30, 2016)

such a beautiful chorus of dying


----------



## N e s s (Jan 30, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> such a beautiful chorus of dying



it sounds like an indian tribe of pillows

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't know it sounds cute/serious at the same time


----------



## Javocado (Jan 31, 2016)

some bangers right here


----------



## N e s s (Jan 31, 2016)

glitch


----------



## N e s s (Mar 9, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Bowie (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## N e s s (Mar 10, 2016)

Bowie said:


>



Ooh DP has a great soundtrack! This is one of my favorite songs from the soundtrack


----------



## Javocado (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 10, 2016)

I have way too many to list, but some that make the top spots are

























tl;dr, I chose Noki Bay from Super Mario Sunshine, Luigi's Mansion's main theme, Rogueport's theme from Paper Mario: TTYD, Dire Dire Docks' theme from Super Mario 64, the Tetris' Theme A, and Gourmet Race from the Kirby series.


----------

